# Minnesota vs. Pittsburgh Predictions/Thoughts



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Call me a homer, but I think the vikings actually have a shot at this game and a good one at that. The absence of Newman this week could prove to be costly, however the emergence of EJ Henderson over the past few weeks is large bright spot. Luckily the injury Pat Williams sustained last week vs. the rams was not serious and he'll be ready to lay the smack down on the bus. The one back that worries me a little more is Parker as the edges in our running D is more susceptible to give up big yardage than up the gut.

It should be a defensive struggle and if we can tilt the battle of special teams and field position into our favor i'm predicting a 16-10 MN VIKINGS VICTORY.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Vikes have a shot. D is going to have to hit on all cylinders!! and big Ben needs to get rattled, he can't be allowed to sit in the pocket with time.

The line is Steelers by 3

I am going to go with Vikes 24, Steelers 17, Robinson with 2 TD's

Should be a good game.

Bob


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bob took my numbers, and thoughts. Listened to Tice tonight and he said this is a playoff game for both teams!


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Steelers 28, Vikings 17.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think Big Ben is hurt worse than they want anyone to know. I think his thumb/finger (?) is broken. If we can shut down the run I don't think their passing game will hurt us. If Ben was in better shape I would be a lot more worried, but I really think the vikes should win at home against a one dimensional offense. He should not be able to put any zip on the ball and our d-backs will be drooling at the mouth for some picks (strange to say that about a Vikes secondary). On a sad note my kids have their sunday school X-Mas program at 1:00 Sunday. I am all for the program, just a bad time for it!! Think anyone will notice my radio headset in my ear????? :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Vikings have really turned it around, but the Steelers will be more than they can handle right now. 17 -31 Steelers win.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Special teams is always a key but I think in this game the "big play" will be a huge return and whoever gets it wins. The Vikes need to get back to pounding the run for a while and set up the passing game, otherwise the Steeler D will be teeing off on Johnson. The Vikes offensive line needs to win the battles up front.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Roethlisbergers numbers 2 weeks ago were pretty pass heavy.

29/41 for 386 yds and 3 TDs, but he also threw 3 pics against an opportunistic Bengals defense.

Last week he went 13/20 for 173 yds and 1 TD, but the Steelers also ran the ball 46 times in a snowy game.

In the last two years i'm not sure if he's put up 41 passes in a single game, it'll be interesting to see how they go about trying to attack the vikes.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

GO VIKES

If I were a betting on this game, I'd take the Steelers to cover, and I don't even know the spread.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If the vikes can make Ben pass and shut down the run......they will win. It is sad to say that but the stats don't lie....when ben passes alot so does pitts winning %. GO Vikes.......28-21 vikes.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

:jammin: :jammin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pretty obvious why they lost. Too many penalties and they fell apart in the red zone.

What sucks just as bad is being in Fantasy Football playoffs with your opponent having Pittsburg for a defense. :lost:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> What sucks just as bad is being in Fantasy Football playoffs with your opponent having Pittsburg for a defense. :lost:


Ha...Ha... :lol:

I think the "Brown Streaks" are getting bigger by the minute!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Pretty obvious why they lost. Too many penalties and they fell apart in the red zone. quote]
> They can't get it in from the 3 yd. line its sad


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

ND_RC said:


> :jammin: :jammin:


2 catches 11 yds, what's your point???


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> 2 catches 11 yds, what's your point???


Take it easy. This just happen to be the picture I took off the Steelers website.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

ND_RC said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > 2 catches 11 yds, what's your point???
> ...


.....and that just happend to be his stats. Just a little bitter about the 3 pts that happend in the 4 red zone appearances.


----------

